# The Big Bang Theory [02/07/2013] - "The Spoiler Alert Segmentation"



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Is this the first time we have seen Howard's mom? Granted it was just a fleeting glimpse of (a big) body and then 2 arms later on.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

What a beautifully constructed episode. 

Definitely my favorite from the post-Amy and Bernie time period.

P.S. I also saw Howard's mom's hair.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

waynomo said:


> Is this the first time we have seen Howard's mom? Granted it was just a fleeting glimpse of (a big) body and then 2 arms later on.


I believe it was. There's a lot of Howard's mom to love!


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

waynomo said:


> Is this the first time we have seen Howard's mom? Granted it was just a fleeting glimpse of (a big) body and then 2 arms later on.


I think we saw a glimpse of her during howie and Bernie's wedding


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I wonder sometimes what Leonard needs Sheldon for. Seem like a one way relationship. 

It is interesting the networks careful avoidance of exactly what afflicts Sheldon to cause him to act the way that he does. Same with Monk.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

replaytv said:


> It is interesting the networks careful avoidance of exactly what afflicts Sheldon to cause him to act the way that he does. Same with Monk.


Do we really need to know?

This felt like a BBT version of a Friends type script. I don't know how to explain it, but it didn't "feel" like a BBT episode to me, but some other generic comedy.

I also can't believe that Leonard never read the Harry Potter books before this.


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

Peter000 said:


> Do we really need to know?
> 
> This felt like a BBT version of a Friends type script. I don't know how to explain it, but it didn't "feel" like a BBT episode to me, but some other generic comedy.
> 
> I also can't believe that Leonard never read the Harry Potter books before this.


Or saw the movies.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

waynomo said:


> Is this the first time we have seen Howard's mom? Granted it was just a fleeting glimpse of (a big) body and then 2 arms later on.


We saw her in a satellite photo once (during the wedding).


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I was wondering if he had ever referenced reading or seeing them before and they just forgot. 

I will also add that as a big reader of science fiction reader, watcher of movies and such - I have not read the books or seen the movies past the first one. After seeing the first one I had no interest in the rest.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

betts4 said:


> I was wondering if he had ever referenced reading or seeing them before and they just forgot.
> 
> I will also add that as a big reader of science fiction reader, watcher of movies and such - I have not read the books or seen the movies past the first one. After seeing the first one I had no interest in the rest.


Well, of course , now that BBT has spoiled it regarding Dumbledore and Dobby.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

ferrumpneuma said:


> Is it just me or did penny seem drunk?


And what about that hair?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

scottjf8 said:


> I think we saw a glimpse of her during howie and Bernie's wedding


Not really...it was a overhead head long shot and all we saw was this...


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

What I found a bit jarring was the inconsistency of Sheldon's behavior, despite his characterization as someone who is _obsessively _consistent.

Sheldon discussed the death of Dumbledore with Leonard, even though Sheldon _KNEW _Leonard was reading HP for the first time.

How often have we seen Sheldon get upset at anything that may hint at information about something upcoming... (oh, something like some of us here, maybe?) Remember the comic book store, when Stuart told him the new _Flash _was mind-blowing? Sheldon threw his patented hissy-fit, saying the comment told him something about the excitement and surprise to come.

Even in ordinary day-to-day conversations, Sheldon has often cautioned "Spoiler Alert!" to signal to others that they are giving away too much information.

So, for Sheldon to be indifferent to Leonard's complaint is inconsistent to me.

BTW, I _loved _AFF getting upset with Sheldon, spelling out point by point exactly what she found upsetting. And I _loved _Sheldon being totally at a loss with her.

Notice how both Penny and Sheldon understood their own discomfort with the potential apartment rooming arrangements. And neither Sheldon nor Penny tried to end their relationships.... a far cry from earlier in the series, when both bolted rather than dealing with their significant others.

I'm not sure where the series is going with this, but I thought it showed surprising character growth.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Peter000 said:


> I also can't believe that Leonard never read the Harry Potter books before this.


I've never seen nor read Harry Potter, at all. Originally it was that I saw it as a cheesy kids book... since then, I just never got around to it. I don't find it at all unusual that he might be the same.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> I also can't believe that Leonard never read the Harry Potter books before this.


I can grant that premise, however begrudgingly, but what _I_ can't believe is that someone as immersed and plugged into geek culture as Leonard wouldn't have known that Dumbledore dies in that book.

I've never read the books, and even I knew. I'm pretty sure I knew before I had even seen the first movie (and if not the first then definitely before the second).


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

replaytv said:


> I wonder sometimes what Leonard needs Sheldon for.


Why just in general would 2 "adult" college professors with doctorate degrees need to share an apartment? I suppose Sheldon is dependent on someone, but agreed it makes no sense for Leonard.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

waynomo said:


> Why just in general would 2 "adult" college professors with doctorate degrees need to share an apartment? I suppose Sheldon is dependent on someone, but agreed it makes no sense for Leonard.


Based on last week's thread, we don't know that they're professors. They most resemble post-docs, although their tenure as a post-doc is unusually long. If they are post-docs, it would make sense that they share an apartment.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

MikeCC said:


> What I found a bit jarring was the inconsistency of Sheldon's behavior, despite his characterization as someone who is _obsessively _consistent.


I agree with your observation, but I have learned to live with these inconsistencies in sitcoms. The characters are malleable. This is not the first time they have done this. I get over by realizing it is all for entertainment value. YMMV.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> Based on last week's thread, we don't know that they're professors.


Based on reality (which, of course, may not apply), we know for sure that they're not professors. They don't do any of the things that comprise a professor's work-load, especially early in a career where the grunt-work involved in getting tenure is important (they would be spending every waking moment teaching, publishing, and doing committee work).

A TV show about a bunch of tenure-track professors would be very, very dull. It could be the reason they're stuck in the post-doc world is they're just not willing to make the sacrifices necessary for a successful academic career.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Based on last week's thread, we don't know that they're professors. They most resemble post-docs, although their tenure as a post-doc is unusually long. If they are post-docs, it would make sense that they share an apartment.


Ok. Just call me "Dr. Dumbass." I guess I just made an assumption. I don't understand the post-doc process. (Care to explain?)

Now Wikipedia says the Sheldon worked as a visiting professor at age 15 and oddly enough there is a linkedin page for Leonard saying he is an Associate Professor. (I am not sure what that is exactly.)

http://www.linkedin.com/pub/leonard-hofstadter/56/496/50a


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Loved it, but even my wife said there is no way Leonard would be behind on Walking Dead! lol


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

MikeCC said:


> So, for Sheldon to be indifferent to Leonard's complaint is inconsistent to me.


I find Sheldon to be indifferent to others complaints quite a bit!!

I loved this episode quite a bit.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

MikeCC said:


> ....So, for Sheldon to be indifferent to Leonard's complaint is inconsistent to me....


It's TOTALLY consistent with his narcissistic behavior....


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I didn't like this episode. And I've been a big fan of this season's work.

It just didn't hit for me. It felt forced.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

waynomo said:


> Ok. Just call me "Dr. Dumbass." I guess I just made an assumption. I don't understand the post-doc process. (Care to explain?)
> 
> Now Wikipedia says the Sheldon worked as a visiting professor at age 15 and oddly enough there is a linkedin page for Leonard saying he is an Associate Professor. (I am not sure what that is exactly.)
> 
> http://www.linkedin.com/pub/leonard-hofstadter/56/496/50a


Post-doc is a temp job you get after your doctorate for a specific period (usually a year) to work on a specific project. It's usually a stepping stone to a tenure-track job.

Assistant Professor is the first step on the tenure-track. You're busy as hell with the grunt-work none of the tenured faculty want to do.

Associate Professor means you've gotten tenure, but you're still not top of the heap.

Full Professor is top of the heap.

Visiting Lecturer is a temp, non-tenure-track teaching job.

Visiting Professor is something Sheldon couldn't be....it's a professor of some kind taking a temp job somewhere other than his home institution. Sheldon is clearly not a professor yet. He could have been a visiting lecturer (I've been one, so obviously it's not a big deal), but not at age 15 (he would have to have had his doctorate).


----------



## Rosincrans (May 4, 2006)

busyba said:


> I've never read the books, and even I knew. I'm pretty sure I knew before I had even seen the first movie (and if not the first then definitely before the second).


Only if you were way behind on the movies. The first three movies were out before the book where Dumbledore dies was released.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> It's TOTALLY consistent with his narcissistic behavior....


Oh, I get that he might not anticipate spoiling Leonard's reading of the book, but I still find it surprising that he would not at least _acknowledge_ his faux pas.

His apology might not be deep, but he should understand how someone might feel --- since it is a feeling he himself would have were roles reversed.

Empathy in unfamiliar situations is foreign to Sheldon, I grant. But this situation he can clearly identify with.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

pmyers said:


> Loved it, but even my wife said there is no way Leonard would be behind on Walking Dead! lol


I can totally believe that. The show just isn't that good to have the need to keep up with as it airs. Lori dying was just last season, so I could totally believe they're just catching up with it now.

I'm actually surprised they reveled a real spoiler on an actual, current TV program. Maybe there's a behind-the-scenes feud between Chuck Lorre and TWD staff?

OTOH, the HP spoilers are now several years old.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

waynomo said:


> I agree with your observation, but I have learned to live with these inconsistencies in sitcoms. The characters are malleable. This is not the first time they have done this. I get over by realizing it is all for entertainment value. YMMV.


No fair using common sense in a BBT thread!!
You have to take a wackadoodle side and defend it to the death


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

tigercat74 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


We don't care.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

waynomo said:


> Why just in general would 2 "adult" college professors with doctorate degrees need to share an apartment? I suppose Sheldon is dependent on someone, but agreed it makes no sense for Leonard.


IMHO this is a no-brainer.

Whatever their academic status is, the obvious reason to share an apartment is to save money.

Less money out for rent means more money to spend on comics, toys, trips to conventions, etc.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Based on reality (which, of course, may not apply), we know for sure that they're not professors. They don't do any of the things that comprise a professor's work-load, especially early in a career where the grunt-work involved in getting tenure is important (they would be spending every waking moment teaching, publishing, and doing committee work).
> 
> A TV show about a bunch of tenure-track professors would be very, very dull. It could be the reason they're stuck in the post-doc world is they're just not willing to make the sacrifices necessary for a successful academic career.


We only see activities of a couple hours a week, is it really a surprise that the portions of their life we don't see are the "very, very dull" parts?


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Loved it, but even my wife said there is no way Leonard would be behind on Walking Dead! lol


I've been saving up this entire season for a marathon but if what Sheldon said about Lori is true I'm gonna have to watch it ASAP as I was hoping for that the first two seasons. LOL


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Everybody was.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Visiting Professor is something Sheldon couldn't be....it's a professor of some kind taking a temp job somewhere other than his home institution. Sheldon is clearly not a professor yet. He could have been a visiting lecturer (I've been one, so obviously it's not a big deal), but not at age 15 (he would have to have had his doctorate).


As we have already established, reality is not allowed to interfere with a good joke.

From "The Pancake Batter Anomaly" (2008), Season 1:

Penny: You're a grown man. Haven't you ever been sick before? 
Sheldon Cooper: Of course. Just not by myself. 
Penny: Really? Never? 
Sheldon Cooper: Well, when I was fifteen I was at the Heidelberg Institute in Germany. 
Penny: Studying abroad? 
Sheldon Cooper: No, visiting professor. Anyway, the local cuisine was a little more sausage-based than I'm used to, and the result was an internal blitzkrieg, with my lower intestine playing the part of Czechoslovakia.​


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Rosincrans said:


> Only if you were way behind on the movies. The first three movies were out before the book where Dumbledore dies was released.


I only saw the first one and the last two in the theaters. I was content to wait for the others to come out on HBO.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Visiting Professor is something Sheldon couldn't be....it's a professor of some kind taking a temp job somewhere other than his home institution. Sheldon is clearly not a professor yet. He could have been a visiting lecturer (I've been one, so obviously it's not a big deal), but not at age 15 (he would have to have had his doctorate).


He would have been close - he supposedly had his first doctorate at 16. Still, close doesn't count.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> He would have been close - he supposedly had his first doctorate at 16. Still, close doesn't count.


But none of this really matters, since the careers of "the boys" do not track to any real-life academic career-track anyway.

It's all just the fantasy of how academics live of somebody who doesn't actually know anything about it. Or who wouldn't let such knowledge interfere with a joke.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

MikeCC said:


> I'm not sure where the series is going with this, but I thought it showed surprising character growth.


Agreed. Sheldon is showing significant character growth.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

pmyers said:


> Loved it, but even my wife said there is no way Leonard would be behind on Walking Dead! lol


Why?

I have not seen the series nor have I read or watched Harry Potter due to lack of interest.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

pmyers said:


> Loved it, but even my wife said there is no way Leonard would be behind on Walking Dead! lol


I didn't think of it but now that you mention it, that's a good point.



Hank said:


> I'm actually surprised they reveled a real spoiler on an actual, current TV program. Maybe there's a behind-the-scenes feud between Chuck Lorre and TWD staff?


Interesting thought too.

As for HP, I don't really care that they said whether Dumbledore died or not because I don't know the characters.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

pmyers said:


> Loved it, but even my wife said there is no way Leonard would be behind on Walking Dead! lol


If I was banging Penny, I wouldn't have a lot of time for anything else.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

waynomo said:


> Why just in general would 2 "adult" college professors with doctorate degrees need to share an apartment? I suppose Sheldon is dependent on someone, but agreed it makes no sense for Leonard.


I watched a re-run recently where Penny was sleeping on Leonard & Sheldon's couch because a "friend" from Nebraska was sleeping in her bed (with Howie  ).

Sheldon made a comment to Leonard to the effect of "I would rather not even have YOU live here but I can't afford it." This was a very early episode, and certainly not consistent with the stacks of money Sheldon has hidden around the apartment in later episodes, but lack of money was the initial premise.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Hank said:


> ....The show just isn't that good to have the need to keep up with as it airs.....


I ADAMANTLY beg to differ...it's one of only a small handful of my first-to-watch shows after it's recorded...


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> I ADAMANTLY beg to differ...it's one of only a small handful of my first-to-watch shows after it's recorded...


Yes. Totally agree with this.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Visiting Professor is something Sheldon couldn't be....it's a professor of some kind taking a temp job somewhere other than his home institution. Sheldon is clearly not a professor yet. He could have been a visiting lecturer (I've been one, so obviously it's not a big deal), but not at age 15 (he would have to have had his doctorate).


I'm just going what was on Wikipedia.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sheldon_Cooper



> Sheldon worked as a visiting professor at Heidelberg University in Germany at age fifteen,[19] and received his first Ph.D. at sixteen years old.


The footnote "[19]" references "The Pancake Batter Anomaly."


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> (they would be spending every waking moment teaching, publishing, and doing committee work).


I just cracked up picturing Sheldon doing committee work. 

I does seem pretty inconsistent if Sheldon is half as smart as he thinks he is and he started college early, that he isn't a full professor by now. It seems like he has mentioned papers being published. Maybe Leonard needs a roommate for financial reasons and Sheldon needs one to avoid hiring a chauffeur.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

stellie93 said:


> I does seem pretty inconsistent if Sheldon is half as smart as he thinks he is and he started college early, that he isn't a full professor by now. It seems like he has mentioned papers being published. Maybe Leonard needs a roommate for financial reasons and Sheldon needs one to avoid hiring a chauffeur.


I've published a fair number of papers without ever having an academic position. Several of them while still in grad school.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

JYoung said:


> Why?
> 
> I have not seen the series nor have I read or watched Harry Potter due to lack of interest.


do you dress up and go to renaissance fairs ?
do you group with friends and play 97 hours straight to acquire the Sword Of Azeroth
would you lie to your friends and keep THE PRECIOUS

Harry Potter and The Walking Dead are exactly the kind of things Leonard would be interested in


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

MikeCC said:


> What I found a bit jarring was the inconsistency of Sheldon's behavior, despite his characterization as someone who is _obsessively _consistent.
> 
> Sheldon discussed the death of Dumbledore with Leonard, even though Sheldon _KNEW _Leonard was reading HP for the first time.
> 
> How often have we seen Sheldon get upset at anything that may hint at information about something upcoming... (oh, something like some of us here, maybe?) Remember the comic book store, when Stuart told him the new _Flash _was mind-blowing? Sheldon threw his patented hissy-fit, saying the comment told him something about the excitement and surprise to come.


Consistent != hypocritical. The things you point out deal with OTHERS spoiling things, not HIM spoiling them.

About Harry Potter, I actually got all but 1 (6 out of 7?) of the books in paperback for $1 each when the Klutz store I used to hang out was closing. Haven't read 'em. I saw at least 2 of the movies Darn, having (temporarily) cancelled netflix, I can't even go review my ratings.. I know I saw the first in the theatre, I think on premiere night.. I saw at least one or 2 more on DVD.. and thought the last one I saw was "blah".. and just haven't gotten around to the rest, though they're something I eventually intend to see and/or read. (They come close to being like Star Trek or Star Wars, the modern "versions" of Shakespeare -- something you SHOULD know at least something about just to be a well versed member of society.)

Oh, and for spoilers:

It's a sled
he's his father
he was dead the whole time
they're in a forest in the present


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Hank said:


> Lori dying was just last season,


Lori died in this current season, not last season. Episode 8 was the last one that aired and I believe she died in episode 4 - "Killer Within". That sucks for anyone just 4 episodes behind or anyone who was waiting to watch on DVD.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

mattack said:


> they're in a forest in the present


what's that one for


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

ferrumpneuma said:


> Is it just me or did penny seem drunk?





The Spud said:


> And what about that hair?


 lol


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

tiams said:


> Lori died in this current season, not last season. Episode 8 was the last one that aired and I believe she died in episode 4 - "Killer Within". That sucks for anyone just 4 episodes behind or anyone who was waiting to watch on DVD.


Wait, what? Lori dies!

I'm on season 2..

I liked her better in Prison Break.

(And keeping with our theme, in case anyone hasn't seen Prison Break - They get out!)


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

tiams said:


> Lori died in this current season, not last season. Episode 8 was the last one that aired and I believe she died in episode 4 - "Killer Within". That sucks for anyone just 4 episodes behind or anyone who was waiting to watch on DVD.


Yeah, I know. Thanks Sheldon.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

To be fair, there are only two characters in Walking Dead that I would be shocked to have die, and death in Walking Dead is virtually always unannounced (rarely is there any warning or build-up). Personally I think tiams' revelation of what episode it happens in is MUCH more of a spoiler than the fact that it happens at all.

BTW, new Walking Dead tomorrow night!! Woot!


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I've never seen nor read Harry Potter, at all. Originally it was that I saw it as a cheesy kids book... since then, I just never got around to it. I don't find it at all unusual that he might be the same.


I saw the first movie and thought it was crap so I didn't bother with anymore of it


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

MLR930 said:


> I saw the first movie and thought it was crap so I didn't bother with anymore of it


This.


----------



## BetaMark (Jan 24, 2008)

waynomo said:


> Is this the first time we have seen Howard's mom? Granted it was just a fleeting glimpse of (a big) body and then 2 arms later on.


This might be the most TiVo'd moment in television history after the Super Bowl XXXVIII Wardrobe Malfunction!


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

You would think lonely boy Raj would have liked the mothering, would have been better way to go for future episodes. On that subject I just started watching show a couple of months ago have seen all but some from last season (TBS to show some more soon). In one Howard moved out he told Bernadette how sad his mother was she said get your things implying they would move in with her.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

BetaMark said:


> This might be the most TiVo'd moment in television history after the Super Bowl XXXVIII Wardrobe Malfunction!


We replayed it several times and in slo mo....just to get a better glimpse of how LARGE she is and what her hair looked like...hilarious!!


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

midas said:


> If I was banging Penny, I wouldn't have a lot of time for anything else.


Just because we are all thinking that doesn't mean that you have to say it, and with such crude language, too! ;-D


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

midas said:


> If I was banging Penny, I wouldn't have a lot of time for anything else.


So the other 23 hours 56 minutes of your day isn't enough time for anything else?


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

replaytv said:


> Just because we are all thinking that doesn't mean that you have to say it, and with such crude language, too! ;-D


It wasn't meant to be crude, it was meant to be a play on words based on the name of the show.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

midas said:


> It wasn't meant to be crude, it was meant to be a play on words based on the name of the show.


I didn't see the reference. Perhaps if you had said if you were giving Penny the big bang... people might have got it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Vendikarr said:


> I didn't see the reference. Perhaps if you had said if you were giving Penny the big bang... people might have got it.


Theoretically, that is.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Nothing yet about Bernadette in the lingerie in bed?

Oh my!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> Nothing yet about Bernadette in the lingerie in bed?
> 
> Oh my!


 She simply doesn't trip my trigger....


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> Nothing yet about Bernadette in the lingerie in bed?
> 
> Oh my!





Bierboy said:


> She simply doesn't trip my trigger....


I'm sure she could if she were wearing the right lingerie. What she was wearing did nothing for her. It were any more G rated they would have been in separate beds.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)




----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


>


And your point is?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Peter000 said:


> And your point is?


That you might be gay.

Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> That you might be gay.
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with that.


Just have standards. I just don't see anything sexy in what she's wearing. If I were Howard, I'd tell her to take it off. Right this instant.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I hate the red/black combo stuff :down:
She'd look tons better in a pale peach satin.


----------



## BetaMark (Jan 24, 2008)

Turtleboy said:


> Nothing yet about Bernadette in the lingerie in bed?
> 
> Oh my!


Agreed.. Hubba Hubba! :up::up:


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Cearbhaill said:


> I hate the red/black combo stuff :down:
> She'd look tons better in a pale peach satin.


I agree, especially if she is not talking. 
I'd date Amy Farah Fowler or Leslie Winkle anytime over her. I like a woman that keeps me amused and their voices doesn't grate on my soul.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Peter000 said:


> Just have standards. I just don't see anything sexy in what she's wearing. If I were Howard, I'd tell her to take it off. Right this instant.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Test said:


>


 what a ****ing tired old meme.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

He's not saying she's not hot; he's just saying _her outfit_ isn't hot.

I agree. She's smoking hot, but that nightie didn't do anything for her. She's looked much better in almost all of her low cut dresses.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> what a ****ing tired old meme.


Nah, it's an okay meme. Just completely misapplied here.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Peter000 said:


> what a ****ing tired old meme.


Funny,I was just thinking how it makes me smile every time it pops up.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

busyba said:


> Nah, it's an okay meme. Just completely misapplied here.


Hmmmmm maybe, but really it's his high "standards'' that triggered my meme search.



Robin said:


> Funny,I was just thinking how it makes me smile every time it pops up.


Agreed.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

busyba said:


> ...She's smoking hot....


Could not disagree more...as I said, she does nothing for me - no matter what she's wearing or not wearing....


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

waynomo said:


> Why just in general would 2 "adult" college professors with doctorate degrees need to share an apartment? I suppose Sheldon is dependent on someone, but agreed it makes no sense for Leonard.


This was my complaint at the start of the series. They live like college students. I thought this was totally unrealistic, but a friend of mine who worked at JPL said that she knew quite a few people who lived like this (extremely smart academics/researchers with weak social skills).


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

jamesl said:


> do you dress up and go to renaissance fairs ?
> do you group with friends and play 97 hours straight to acquire the Sword Of Azeroth
> would you lie to your friends and keep THE PRECIOUS
> 
> Harry Potter and The Walking Dead are exactly the kind of things Leonard would be interested in


Yes to all of those things including Harry Potter, but never watched The Walking Dead.

(Well, I wouldn't LIE, but I darn well would appreciate the value of the actual movie prop if it fell into my hands.)


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

mattack said:


> Oh, and for spoilers:
> 
> It's a sled
> he's his father
> ...


Friends don't let friend watch Shyamalan movies other than Sixth Sense.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Polcamilla said:


> Friends don't let friend watch Shyamalan movies other than Sixth Sense.


Or Unbreakable, which remains one of the most interesting superhero movies ever made (shame about the sequel, though...).


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Or *Unbreakable*, which remains one of the most interesting superhero movies ever made (shame about the sequels, though...).


Yes! I forgot that M. Night was behind that.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

What's the sled spoiler for?


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Boy, you guys really watch a lot of video!!! Most of what you are discussing I have never heard of it or at least never watched it. 

Oh wait, I guess that is why we have TiVos in every room and move our videos to our laptops so we can watch on the bus/train/plane/car when we are away from our TiVo! 

I wish it was warm enough to play volleyball outdoors, I need to get away from this 'puter and the TV!


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

Hank said:


> What's the sled spoiler for?


War of the Worlds.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Or Unbreakable, which remains one of the most interesting superhero movies ever made (shame about the sequel, though...).


Enh. Too.....gritty. Plus, there were some elements that were just gratuitous. And if you need a third strike, it had Buttercup, who typically ruins any movie she is a love interest in except for one.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

Polcamilla said:


> War of the Worlds.


Well done!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Hank said:


> What's the sled spoiler for?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


>


Serious. Unless I'm dense, I can't figure out what movie had a sled for a spoiler. My memory just isn't that good, or I never saw the movie (quite possible).

eta: Nope, never saw Citizen Kane.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Hank said:


> Serious. Unless I'm dense, I can't figure out what movie had a sled for a spoiler. My memory just isn't that good, or I never saw the movie (quite possible).


Rosebud!


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I _loved_ Unbreakable. Unfortunately no one else I know liked it much and a lot of critics were lukewarm at best. Glad to see there are a few fans out there... I thought it was fantastic.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

BrettStah said:


> Rosebud!


What do they teach these kids these days?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Polcamilla said:


> War of the Worlds.


:up:


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

I'd still like to know what the "forest" spoiler is about.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

Drewster said:


> I'd still like to know what the "forest" spoiler is about.


The Village, I think is the title?

The Shyamalan movie that's set in pilgrim times only at the end....isn't.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> She simply doesn't trip my trigger....


Agreed.



Peter000 said:


> what a ****ing tired old meme.


Ditto on that one.

I thought this was one of the weaker episodes. The Penny/Leonard roommate arc was OK but didn't love the spoiler stuff or Raj and Howard's mom.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Or Unbreakable, which remains one of the most interesting superhero movies ever made (shame about the sequel, though...).


What sequel? You just mean OTHER M. Night Shamalamadingdong movies, right?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Polcamilla said:


> War of the Worlds.


Totally don't get the joke (and obviously wasn't what I was referring to originally).


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

mattack said:


> Totally don't get the joke (and obviously wasn't what I was referring to originally).


Does this help?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mattack said:


> What sequel? You just mean OTHER M. Night Shamalamadingdong movies, right?


No, I mean the sequel that was planned but never happened because A) MNS was upset over the way the studio marketed Unbreakable, and B) the studio was upset over how little money Unbreakable made.

Apparently Bruce Willis and Samuel L. Jackson both still want to make the sequel but MNS doesn't.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No, I mean the sequel that was planned but never happened because A) MNS was upset over the way the studio marketed Unbreakable ...


never heard that, but I like Quentin Tarantino's take on Unbreakable and how it should have been marketed


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

mattack said:


> Totally don't get the joke (and obviously wasn't what I was referring to originally).


The joke was that everyone in the world knows (or should know) that the "sled" joke was from Citizen Kane.

Let's change the joke.

Person 1: I don't know. In what movie did Darth Vader tell Luke Skywalker that he is his father?

Person 2: War of the Worlds.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jamesl said:


> never heard that, but I like Quentin Tarantino's take on Unbreakable and how it should have been marketed


MNS, I think, would agree...his complaint was they marketed it as a psychological drama instead of a superhero movie.

There have been some interesting, George Lucasesque changes in his story as to what he had planned and when he had it planned. Lately, his story is that it was a stand-alone movie and after he was done he came up with the idea for a sequel. At the time, it was said that it was the first part of a trilogy. And in interviews when it was released, he said there were scenes that he had removed from the script to be put in the sequel. We do know that a sequel was in the works before Unbreakable came out, and that it was scuttled by the studio after Unbreakable (relative to expectations) tanked. So one wonders how much of his changing story is "I meant for that to happen."

I just noticed, this is a Big Bang Theory thread. I guess I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I never heard of Unbreakable. at $15 for a BD, I'm going to skip it and hope it eventually comes to Cable!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> The joke was that everyone in the world knows (or should know) that the "sled" joke was from Citizen Kane.
> 
> Let's change the joke.
> 
> ...


I don't think you got the joke either. It was more than just the answer being wrong.

Citizen Kane was done by Orson Welles, who, among is many accomplishments, is famous for his radio "hoax" version of War of the Worlds.

The choice of movie wasn't random.


----------



## ferrumpneuma (Jun 1, 2006)

I just moozed in my pants.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

busyba said:


> I don't think you got the joke either. It was more than just the answer being wrong.
> 
> Citizen Kane was done by Orson Welles, who, among is many accomplishments, is famous for his radio "hoax" version of War of the Worlds.
> 
> The choice of movie wasn't random.


Try changing the reply of person 2. Something like _this_:

_Person 1: In what movie did Darth Vader tell Luke Skywalker that he is his father?

Person 2: Raiders of the Lost Ark._

Both are George Lucas' films, though neither were part of a radio hoax.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

That works. 

I only bring up the radio hoax because, as far as I know, Orson Welles had nothing to do with any of the WotW movies.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

MikeCC said:


> Try changing the reply of person 2. Something like this:
> 
> Person 1: In what movie did Darth Vader tell Luke Skywalker that he is his father?
> 
> ...


Howard the Duck was a hoax on everyone.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

I like Unbreakable to a point. I think the ending is flawed, and too rushed. It comes as the patented MNS "twist" and then the movie is suddenly over, without enough time for it to be absorbed and processed. I think it needed more time to be a satisfying ending. 

I disagree, though, with the comments about "The Village" as I think it's his best movie. Ignore the idea of "what's the twist", and focus on the film, and the characters and it's marvelously crafted. I think so many people have reached the point of trying to figure out his "twist" that they've lost the movies themselves. So they are in a preserve. So what? How does that prevent the real story from being good? It's not about the twist, it's about the people who are living this life they chose, and the choices they make to keep that reality for themselves.

Much like "Signs", the actually interesting story isn't the obvious one. "Signs" isn't about the (stupid) aliens who can be killed by water, it's about Mel Gibsons characters loss of faith and it's restoration. It's a weaker film because the (stupid) aliens who can be killed by water attack a planet covered in it where it rains a lot and the plot hole is so glaring that everybody sees it. 

Somehow MNS got the idea that all of his ideas were gold. And, like Orson Welles, he made his best movie early in his career and will never come close to it again.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> Howard the Duck was a hoax on everyone.


I liked Howard the Duck. Me and 4 other people.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

madscientist said:


> I _loved_ Unbreakable. Unfortunately no one else I know liked it much and a lot of critics were lukewarm at best. Glad to see there are a few fans out there... I thought it was fantastic.


Me too.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

I wonder how many more pages it'll take this thread to come back around to Big Bang Theory. Let's see. Howard the Duck could lead to a discussion of live action versus animation, which could lead to a discussion of the animated Star Trek series, which could lead to Leonard Nimoy, which could lead us back to Big Bang Theory. That's one possible path. Okay, everyone, get to work!


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Hunter Green said:


> I wonder how many more pages it'll take this thread to come back around to Big Bang Theory. Let's see. Howard the Duck could lead to a discussion of live action versus animation, which could lead to a discussion of the animated Star Trek series, which could lead to Leonard Nimoy, which could lead us back to Big Bang Theory. That's one possible path. Okay, everyone, get to work!


I loved the episode with miniature Spock with Leonard Nimoy voice.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

Hunter Green said:


> I wonder how many more pages it'll take this thread to come back around to Big Bang Theory. Let's see. Howard the Duck could lead to a discussion of live action versus animation, which could lead to a discussion of the animated Star Trek series, which could lead to Leonard Nimoy, which could lead us back to Big Bang Theory. That's one possible path. Okay, everyone, get to work!


I could see Raj say something positive about the Howard the Duck movie, and then Sheldon go into a movie/comic comparison where the movie is found lacking.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Hunter Green said:


> I wonder how many more pages it'll take this thread to come back around to Big Bang Theory. Let's see. Howard the Duck could lead to a discussion of live action versus animation, which could lead to a discussion of the animated Star Trek series, which could lead to Leonard Nimoy, which could lead us back to Big Bang Theory. That's one possible path. Okay, everyone, get to work!


Let's play Rock, Paper, Scissors, Lizard, Spock to decide the next tangent of this thread!


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

SeanC said:


> Let's play Rock, Paper, Scissors, Lizard, Spock to decide the next tangent of this thread!


I would always pick 'Spock'. I am predicable just like Sheldon in that direction. I especially like when Spock disproves 'paper'. Or wait, is it the other way around? 
http://www.cafepress.com/mf/5021600...m_source=google&utm_campaign=sem_product_feed


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

replaytv said:


> I would always pick 'Spock'. I am predicable just like Sheldon in that direction. I especially like when Spock disproves 'paper'. Or wait, is it the other way around?
> http://www.cafepress.com/mf/5021600...m_source=google&utm_campaign=sem_product_feed


It's the other way around, because paper has to win two and lose two. It covers rock, is cut by scissors. If it was defeated by Spock, what damage could it do to a lizard?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Polcamilla said:


> It's the other way around, because paper has to win two and lose two. It covers rock, is cut by scissors. If it was defeated by Spock, what damage could it do to a lizard?


Gaunt?


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> Gaunt?


I have no idea what you're talking about. Even generously assuming that you are verbing an adjective, I cannot fathom how you perceive a paper to be able to induce a state of gauntness in a lizard or how that would significantly harm a creature that could already be characterized as fairly angular in body composition.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Cover the lizard up and then it can't see so it can't hunt or eat so it dies of starvation.....


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

betts4 said:


> Cover the lizard up and then it can't see so it can't hunt or eat so it dies of starvation.....


A) Darwin has decreed that a lizard that stupid deserves to die.
B) That's not an appreciably different mechanism than paper's win over rock.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Seriously, no one looked it up yet?

Paper cover rock
Scissors cut paper
Paper disproves Spock
Lizard eats paper

Sheesh, you guys are slacking.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Polcamilla said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about. Even generously assuming that you are verbing an adjective, I cannot fathom how you perceive a paper to be able to induce a state of gauntness in a lizard or how that would significantly harm a creature that could already be characterized as fairly angular in body composition.


He meant "goth."


----------



## Grasshopper AZ (Apr 29, 2005)

loubob57 said:


> I liked Howard the Duck. Me and 4 other people.


Make that 5


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Grasshopper AZ said:


> Make that 5


You were probably already one of the other 4.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> He meant "goth."


You're not helping. 

It's a reference to an episode of Lost where there was A LOT of going back and forth regarding whether Hurley said goth or gaunt.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

SeanC said:


> Seriously, no one looked it up yet?
> 
> Paper cover rock
> Scissors cut paper
> ...


Or for those not too lazy to click:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rock-paper-scissors-lizard-Spock


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> He meant "goth."


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

loubob57 said:


> I liked Howard the Duck. Me and 4 other people.


Howard the Duck! You know you can feel it!
Shot an arrow straight through your heart!

It's not a bad movie. It's a bad duck suit. IF Lucas wanted to go back and fix one of his movies with CGI, he REALLY should have taken a shot at this one. Replace the bad duck suit with a good CGI duck and I think a lot of people would like it more.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

replaytv said:


> I wonder sometimes what Leonard needs Sheldon for. Seem like a one way relationship.
> 
> It is interesting the networks careful avoidance of exactly what afflicts Sheldon to cause him to act the way that he does. Same with Monk.


I've always assumed it was OCD.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

scottjf8 said:


> I've always assumed it was OCD.


No, I would say more Autism or Aspergers with some OCD.

OCD doesn't explain his cluelessness when it comes to interacting with people.

But I'm not a psychiatrist and didn't even stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

betts4 said:


> I was wondering if he had ever referenced reading or seeing them before and they just forgot.
> 
> I will also add that as a big reader of science fiction reader, watcher of movies and such - I have not read the books or seen the movies past the first one. After seeing the first one I had no interest in the rest.


Yeah I am not sure an adult male not having read Harry potter is a big surprise no matter how geeky they are.


----------



## aaronw (Apr 13, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> Gaunt?


Holy heck, that is going pretty far into the wayback machine. I'm not sure whether to be impressed or saddened by the amount of people that got the reference.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

aaronw said:


> Holy heck, that is going pretty far into the wayback machine. I'm not sure whether to be impressed or saddened by the amount of people that got the reference.


Well, as you can see, I've been hanging around these fora for nine years now....I need to get a life.


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

aaronw said:


> Holy heck, that is going pretty far into the wayback machine. I'm not sure whether to be impressed or saddened by the amount of people that got the reference.


The gaunt/goth controversy had a life of its own. I don't think it's ever had a chance to die out. There's always something keeping it alive.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TampaThunder said:


> The gaunt/goth controversy had a life of its own. I don't think it's ever had a chance to die out. There's always something keeping it alive.


Something?

Or...some...

ONE!

(Dum, dum dum, dum)


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Smokey!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Shiny!

(Oops, wrong show...)


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

betts4 said:


> Cover the lizard up and then it can't see so it can't hunt or eat so it dies of starvation.....


I use to despise the lizard, and now I miss the halcyon days of past when he was king and pigs didn't fly.

http://www.adweek.com/files/imagecache/node-blog/blogs/maxwell_1.jpg


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

http://cheezburger.com/5383175168
Sheldon looks like a lizard?


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

More like a praying mantis, as they call him a couple of times.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

SeanC said:


> Seriously, no one looked it up yet?
> 
> Paper cover rock
> Scissors cut paper
> ...


Todays Shirt on Shirt.woot.com


----------

